
Show HN: Hackeroo the Better UI for Hacker News - l1am0
https://hackeroo.co/
======
galfarragem
Constructive feedback here. Don't take this thread personally, I'm sure it was
a great learning experience but as a final product is not nearly there.

I don't have data to back up it but I feel that the actual UI and the lack of
ads of HN are important factors on its success. Simple, in the long term,
usually wins. Ok you like dark mode, make a browser extension that does it.

Examples of relevant alternative front-ends for HN:

[https://hckrnews.com/](https://hckrnews.com/)

[https://hnews.xyz/](https://hnews.xyz/)

------
DanBC
I like the look of it. I prefer dark themes. Having a bunch of different
togglable sources is a nice touch.

I'm ad tolerant. I'm pleased that ads are clearly delineated as ads.

It's less dense than HN. On HN /new I can see 15 stories. On Hackeroo I can
see 6. The "read later" and "discussion" links don't need to be there, and
could be toggled off maybe?

But it's nice!

~~~
gremlinsinc
I agree w/ this sentiment. Might be a thought to have a pro version that maybe
lets you bookmark and write 'notes' about things seen on these. I get startup
ideas and app ideas from these sources, and it'd be nice to be able to star
them in one place, order the stars by priority, have one unified inbox, and
stuff like that.... probably a lot more work, but it'd be cool as hell.

------
cuddlecake
I would be interested to know by which qualities Hackeroo is the better UI.

~~~
badsectoracula
By the very measurable metric of distance between the UI elements - as every
self respecting Ux designer knows, the larger the distance, the higher the
quality.

~~~
Jenz
Then as one without the slightest insight to the UX world, I can still happily
report you can increase the distance quite a lot more!

------
sendbitcoins
Low information density, on the landing page I see only 6 rows per viewport
whereas hckrnews gives me 15. Do wish hckrnews had a nightmode though

~~~
basch
Computer or mobile?

Brave has a dark mode flag on Android.

------
amelius
Hacker news with ads? No, thank you.

Also some of the discussion links don't work.

And I couldn't use the back-button to get back to regular HN.

Frankly, this sucks.

------
dewey
What good is an alternative view if every time I click on a comment I land on
the "real" HN? Personally the comments are the reason why I use HN.

------
pachico
What a bold statement! No, thanks, it's not a better UI. You might now say
that it's subjective but so is your claim.

------
wetpaws
White on black is absolutely unreadable

~~~
DanBC
I find it very readable. I'd agree that #fff on #000 would be hard to read,
but this is (I think) #f8f8f2 on #272822.

~~~
vinay427
I'm not the original commenter but I agree that it's generally readable,
although it's not exactly pleasant on my AMOLED phone where the background is
_really_ dark if not black. If I turn the brightness down the white text
becomes a little dimmer which helps, though I would prefer a slightly less
dark background instead.

EDIT: Yes, the background is #161718, so not quite black.

------
kolyaio
I think somehow the simplicity is lost. I think the upvote and downvote colors
are too bright that makes it annoying.

I'm kinda was confused by the sorting functionality between different sources.
I think I would prefer HN itself or Feedly.

------
mesaframe
There is no support for comments though. Which I believe is the soul of hacker
news.

------
jiyinyiyong
How about mine [http://repo.memkits.org/hn-
reader/?id=23122813](http://repo.memkits.org/hn-reader/?id=23122813) .

------
guiltygods
Could not figure out what to top row icons mean. what is going on over there?.
Dark mode should not be default give the choice to users

------
skilled
Hard pass.

------
beirut_bootleg
It's unusable without JavaScript enabled. Complexity is not inherently better.
Less is more.

------
PunksATawnyFill
It's better if it gets rid of the obnoxious and offensive "you're posting too
fast" bullshit.

